# Live edge bench.



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2013)

Second oldest son keeps threatening to steal my bench. So I decided to save his back- 350 lbs and that is empty. This one is pretty simple other then live edge makes tenons just a little trickier. Part on table saw and part on bandsaw. leg framework is walnut and top will be Doug fir. Fun quick project- I am only working on it in early morning and rain days. Too nice to be inside.
Here is framework.

[attachment=25121]

[attachment=25122]

[attachment=25123]


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 20, 2013)

He needs to be building it as you tell him what to do. My son shows absolutely no interest. He would rather play golf.


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful work by the way.


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2013)

Nicely done, Mike. I would have never guessed you'd use walnut for a workbench!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2013)

Subscribed! More please!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Mike. I would have never guessed you'd use walnut for a workbench!



What is there some stinkin rule- no walnut in bench :dash2::dash2::dash2:
Or do I detect a chip maker bias here- all walnut should be turned into chips............ :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, Mike. I would have never guessed you'd use walnut for a workbench!
> ...


He could make a walnut sink.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Subscribed! More please!



Greg- Thanks but there won't be a lot more- hope to glue up top tomorrow. I will probably make drawers to add next year-thus top rail is not live edge. 
Nice effect with a coat of BOL

[attachment=25134]


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2013)

Next year! Crap and I thought I procrastinated.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2013)

Give him something to whine about for a year. He will have it well broke in by then!!!


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2013)

Very nice build! I need to make something similar soon, My rear projection TV finally crapped out, Im replacing it with a flat screen and need to make a console for it.


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2013)

Very nice. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2013)

Half of the top- jointed-planed and glued. I will glue the other half in the morning. about 12" x3.25 x 6' It will end up 3+ x 24" x 5' 8" if all goes right. This top will be heavy. Mix of fir and larch-pretty tight grained and no knots. Cheap here compared to alternatives-these were 3 1/2x 7"x 12' beams.

[attachment=25162]

[attachment=25163]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2013)

Just about done. Have a little sanding and finish fitting the bottom of the tray. It will just sit in there so it can be removed to clean. I used bark inclusion for hole to lift tray cover out with-I like the way it turned out. I am going to set it up as an outdoor bar on Monday when we have family over. Ben is not expecting his bench until end of summer- his birthday. I like messing with them. I love doing large mortise and tenon. Something about it is very rewarding.
I used chisels I got from Matt for the first time. I read up on them - they are rated with softer steel and get some negs for this. They are thinner then marples or my Stanley sweethearts. Feel light and right in your hand. I have not sharpened them and have found them to be quite sharp out of the box and they stay sharp. Time and a good sharpening will tell. Enjoy!!!

[attachment=25332]

[attachment=25333]

[attachment=25334]

[attachment=25335]

[attachment=25336]

[attachment=25337]


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 24, 2013)

Nice work Mike, but what happened to "I won't be working on this much" ?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice work Mike, but what happened to "I won't be working on this much" ?



The weather has been crummy so I get shop time. I really do not have that much time in it and if it was not live edge I would have less.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2013)

All done except for sliding down on tenons- I won't be doing that until Monday. To hard to get back up. Monday will be the last time it looks this way- this will definitely be a user bench and it will get hard use. 

[attachment=25355]

[attachment=25356]

[attachment=25357]


----------



## BarbS (May 25, 2013)

That looks Great, Mike! I hope he appreciates your work. It's very classy for a workbench.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2013)

Very cool! A wood workers work bench for a wood worker by a wood worker.


----------



## Sprung (May 25, 2013)

Mike, that is one great looking bench! I'm sure your son will love it. (I know I would if my dad built me something like that!)


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 27, 2013)

Always an education when I look at one of your projects. Super nice and usefull bench. Wonderful gift. Thanks so much for sharinf
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2013)

David Van Asperen said:


> Always an education when I look at one of your projects. Super nice and usefull bench. Wonderful gift. Thanks so much for sharinf
> Dave



Thanks David for the compliments. It was an easy quick project. 
I gave it to him today. Projects that will get used are the most fun for me.
Live edge is not my gig but the kids sure like them so I am sure there will be more in my future. Next project will be a new jewelry box design with a couple strange twists along the way.


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 28, 2013)

looking forward to viewing that up-coming box. Just bought a few pieces of figured walnut to go along with the ones I got from you and have been searching the web for box style ,design and or any tips. Believe I am ready to give it a go with some simple boxes then hope to move up to some really good looking projects like the ones you and others post here. 
thanks again for the insight and inspiration.
Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2013)

David Van Asperen said:


> looking forward to viewing that up-coming box. Just bought a few pieces of figured walnut to go along with the ones I got from you and have been searching the web for box style ,design and or any tips. Believe I am ready to give it a go with some simple boxes then hope to move up to some really good looking projects like the ones you and others post here.
> thanks again for the insight and inspiration.
> Dave



Start with something simple- build confidence and experience. Ask away if you have questions. My cove box is quite simple without the coves. teaches some fundamental joinery. It came from a shop notes plan in the early 2000's. Of course it does not look much the same .

[attachment=25490]

[attachment=25491]


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, Mike. I would have never guessed you'd use walnut for a workbench!
> ...



My bench has wanlut in it. People thought I was nuts too. Then I put a Brazilian Cherry top on it and they looked at me like I had 2 heads. Nice job on it looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2013)

David Van Asperen said:


> looking forward to viewing that up-coming box. Just bought a few pieces of figured walnut to go along with the ones I got from you and have been searching the web for box style ,design and or any tips. Believe I am ready to give it a go with some simple boxes then hope to move up to some really good looking projects like the ones you and others post here.
> thanks again for the insight and inspiration.
> Dave


Box making is a great teacher of many types of joinery, most baxes only require short pieces of wood so the cost is usually low as well. I sometimes make boxes that I give away from scraps and left overs from other projects. Boxes can be like turning, very addictive. Last time I was in a wood craft store I was looking at a couple of books on box making and their where some cool ideas in their that I haven't tried yet. Boxes can be simple and beautiful to very complex, Figured wood is best for simple boxes that showcase the wood, IMO.


----------



## DomInick (May 30, 2013)

That's very nice mike. I like it a lot. Hard to call it a bench when it's so pretty. Lol
BTW it has some resemblance to my cherry slab bed frame. 







when it's rustic.......it's rustic

[attachment=25600]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2013)

Nice Dom- You do that cherry justice!!!


----------



## brown down (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike that is SICK love live edge/rustic furniture! awesome job my friend!! nothing dull comes out of that shop

your a true artist


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Jeff- Son loves it- only time it will look this good.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am in awe of the talent here. Great job Mike. Really...that is a great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

